# Longish term protection



## neillydun (Jun 11, 2009)

MY Ibis white TTS sits on my drive for a month at a time when im working. Its fairly sheltered from the worste of the weather but still kinda grubby for my liking when i get back. Any ideas in how i should go about protecting the paint? Is there a product that can be sprayed on with a power washer and washed of after a month or something like that.
Cheer Neil


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't think of anything that can used as you've suggested.

However, I would suggest your best protection will come from a good wax or sealant that will allow the rain to sheet off any dirt or dust that accumlates on the paint.

You could try Collinte 476 wax or FK1000P sealant. Both are pretty long lasting and should give around 3 months protection.

Alan W


----------



## neillydun (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for that. I was toying with the idea of using a heavy polish like MER but ive used that before and its a bit crude, to heavy and murder to take off. I would like something that i can spray on with a power washer then wash of when i get home. Not to keen on the idea of a car cover as thats just adverising that the car isnt being used, id come back to no car and an empty house. 
Cheers Neil


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

neillydun said:


> Thanks for that. I was toying with the idea of using a heavy polish like MER but ive used that before and its a bit crude, to heavy and murder to take off. I would like something that i can spray on with a power washer then wash of when i get home. Not to keen on the idea of a car cover as thats just adverising that the car isnt being used, id come back to no car and an empty house.
> Cheers Neil


a polish will offer no protection, as said a good wax will protect the paint when you get home just wash and finish off with a QD such as Z8


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Maybe try Collinite 476s or their 'insulator wax'?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

What about buying a cover?


----------



## neillydun (Jun 11, 2009)

mav696 said:


> What about buying a cover?


Thought about that but i dont want to advertise the fact that the car is laft unattended for a long time. I was looking at the Carcoon covers they seem to do the job but again it screams "Nick me!"
cheers


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

it all depends on what you want to spend, I use a range of wax's on my clients cars from colonite to swissvax and all give good protection (some more than others) and good results are acheivable from both. If you are wanting to spend £30 upwards you could look at ranges from dodo juice and swissvax or for the cheaper option maybe gloss it, blackfire and Zaino. If you are opting for a carnubra wax obviously the higher content of carnubra the wax contains the longer the durability will be but it is all down to personal preference and your wallet! Iv attached a some pics of a 911 i detailed a few weeks ago and was finished with zaino z5-pro and dodo juice supernatural, and one of a cayman finished off with colonite



















hope it helps!!


----------



## neillydun (Jun 11, 2009)

adz991 said:


> it all depends on what you want to spend, I use a range of wax's on my clients cars from colonite to swissvax and all give good protection (some more than others) and good results are acheivable from both. If you are wanting to spend £30 upwards you could look at ranges from dodo juice and swissvax or for the cheaper option maybe gloss it, blackfire and Zaino. If you are opting for a carnubra wax obviously the higher content of carnubra the wax contains the longer the durability will be but it is all down to personal preference and your wallet! Iv attached a some pics of a 911 i detailed a few weeks ago and was finished with zaino z5-pro and dodo juice supernatural, and one of a cayman finished off with colonite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, but i cant see the pics at all. Any ideas how i fix it?

cheers Neil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pics are fine for me


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

if you are at work the network security may be blocking them :?


----------



## neillydun (Jun 11, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> if you are at work the network security may be blocking them :?


I am at work so i reckon your right.
cheers Neil


----------

